
Free cloud browser internet cafe - browsergap
https://start.cloudbrowser.xyz
======
browsergap
Based in the US. Sorry if a bit slow. Here's a smaller Tokyo server:
[https://tokyo.cloudbrowser.xyz/](https://tokyo.cloudbrowser.xyz/)

Sessions are ~ 30 minutes

------
propogandist
you should install extensions like uBlock and others to minimize memory and
CPU usage

consider some sort of blacklists to minimize spam & abuse

~~~
browsergap
really? I have the open-source adblock patterns from one adblocker installed
at the fetch level blocking requests. You should see at least some ads being
blocked.

I get you're just trying to be helpful thanks. Actually memory, and CPU is not
such an issue for any browsing unless people are cryptomining or playing
online games (like quakejs). I've got scripts to try to watch that usage and
cut people off.

Chrome is pretty lithe with most usage.

In terms of blacklist do you have a good ref point? Also...what sort of
spam/abuse are you thinking? I didn't consider people browsing open internet
to be risky re: content...I thought all bad stuff is on the dark/tor web.

